# Suche - Eufab "Silver Bike" Montageanleitung EG-BE ABE



## macvolki (20. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Kupplungsträger für zwei Fahrräder von der Firma Eufab Model Silver Bike (1. Generation) geschenkt bekommen.

Leider ohne ABE/EG-BE!!

Hat jemand eine in Kopie oder als Original, gerne auch als PDF???!

Die ECC Nummer lautet: e4*79/488*87/354*0031*00

Über positive Rückmeldungen freue ich mich!!!!!


----------



## Radfara (7. September 2015)

So, ich versuchs nochmal ...
Wollte eigentlich antworten, hab aber irgendwie den falschen Knopf gedrückt...
Meine Antwort ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/conversations/anleitung-eufab-silver-bike.3758666/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ordiz (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade das selbe Problem.
Hab den Träger günstig erstanden, jetzt wollte ich mir noch die ABE besorgen, leider kann ich nichts finden.

Meine ECC Nummer lautet: e4*79/488*87/354*0016*00

Kann mir dazu jemand weiter helfen?

Danke und Gruß
Ordiz


----------

